# Winter Survival



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Going into this Winter, I had 4 hives: 1 strong, 2 fair and 1 hive so weak I didn't give it any chance of survival. I usually feed the bees sugar candy around Valentines Day but its been so cold I haven't dared even lifting the lid. Sunday was the warmest day in a long time (upper 30's) with a dip back into the deep freeze forecasted so I decided to don my snow shoes and make a quick visit. I found definite evidence of a cleansing flight around the weakest hive. The others showed no signs. The strong hive is active also, when I lifted the lid bees were milling around and a couple actually flew out at me. The 2 fair hives are quiet and in one case I see dead bees near the inner cover opening. I'm assuming I have 2 survivors and 2 casualties. With the horrid conditions of this Winter, I assume I'm not alone. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Early in February I was at 80% survival, but the last two, polar-vortex, sub-zero weeks have me very nervous. Last year I was at 50% in early Feb and ended at 0%.


----------



## bigd-bigm (Jan 26, 2013)

I am just starting up with bees this spring. One way I have heard to protect the bees over winter is with a 25w bulb under the hive to add some warmth and hive insulation. 

Has anyone done this and seen good results?


----------

